# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Shapeshifting

## LiveInTheDream

*Anyone successfully done this? If so, how did you do it?* 

I've heard some talk about shapeshifting in lucid dreams, but in the past, before I learned about lucid dreaming, I've had several lucid dreams where I tried to shapeshift and unless I just did it a tiny little bit it I would wake me up, and even then my connection to the dream seemed to be directly proportionate to the amount of shapeshifting that took place. Of course I wasn't aware back then of the rub your hands or spin around or shout "increase lucidity!" techniques, but more than anything I can remember, shapeshifting would wake me up, so I'm not even sure how long those could maintain clarity. I can't think of a way to shapeshift that would be passive control, for one thing.

I'm very interested in trying shapeshifting again, but I want to be prepared for next time.  ::D:

----------


## Kazahel

Its more of dont think just do and flow. 

The first time I shapeshifted was after maybe my 7th or so lucid dream. I was looking for new things to try and when I went lucid I just dove into the ground which had a tiny puddle of a stream under a bridge. So it was just like diving into a puddle and when I dove I just thought 'fish' as I dove. And when I hit the water I shrunk down to a tiny tiny fish about an inch long. Then I went swimming around and teleported to other waters by using the water cause they are all connected. So I went from murky puddle, to dark ocean under the south pole and ended up at a nice tropical caribbean place. I just kept teleporting while swimming till I found a nice place/reef to swim around. But then I got hunted by a spear fisherman. lol

So I just did it by knowing I could do anything and then I just did what came natural. And I've done that with lots of different shifts.. you just do whatever you think you need to do to shift. Fast movements help.. so if you want to shift into a wolf for example, you can run really fast and then place your hands down and keep running to shift you. 

Basically just do whatever you feel will work and know you can.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Oh, I see! Not try to alter each part of the body sequencially and intentionally, but just think it will happen. Interesting.

I do a lot of 3D modeling, see, and so I thought of shapeshifting kind of like that...manually move the points around until the mesh becomes the correct shape. I guess I carried that over into my dreams, which is a bad way to control stuff in there, apparently  :tongue2: 

Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Aledrea

Whenever I shapeshift I just think of what I want to transform into and I transform into it.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Whenever I shapeshift I just think of what I want to transform into and I transform into it.



Yeah, I learned a lot about passive dream control like that and I've gotten quite good at it since my last post in this thread. I don't really need this thread anymore, actually...maybe someone else will find it helpful, though.

Thanks anyway!  :smiley:

----------


## Auraez

for some reason i am real good at it, i just transform.
I even transform as my avatar as default when i go lucid though slowly if i dont pay attention to it...

----------


## Reverie Phantom

I've shape shifted in lucid and non-lucid dreams before. It's strange... in non-lucids it's just totally natural. I've become a snake, a duck, and a giant robot before without thinking it was strange at all lol. I had one lucid dream where I shape shifted but it wasn't on purpose. I became lucid and I was running away from someone. As I was running away I started to lose lucidity and I only had one more lucid thought "fly". So I jumped in the air and flew away from the person who was chasing me. As I was flying I turned into a bird ha ha. I didn't even try to, it just happened. I've never actually tried shape shifting on purpose, it's more of a random thing for me.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> for some reason i am real good at it, i just transform.
> I even transform as my avatar as default when i go lucid though slowly if i dont pay attention to it...



yeah, as far as I'm concerned this thread isn't necessary anymore, cuz after watching the Matrix I suddenly could do anything in dreams without a problem, shapeshifting included. EDIT: (oh whoops I kinda already said that. Oh well)

And it's funny, cuz you actually just perfectly described how to do it, for anyone else out there who might be having trouble with this. _Just transform!_ Don't 'try', just do it  :smiley:

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Two nights ago I transformed into a bat. It was fun. 

For the record I shapeshift a lot in dreams. In this dream I didn't make the transformation on the first try; mainly it is not one of the forms I normally take. 

As for the how, I would have to support the above statements by saying the more you think about it the harder it is.

----------


## Hukif

Awww, you don't want the thread anymore? But I wanted to say how I use the method that failed for you lol
Just change littly by little until its finished, wonder why it failed for you though <.<

----------


## THELUKESTIR

The one time i focused enough to try shapeshifting i just ended up laying in a puddle... lol

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Awww, you don't want the thread anymore? But I wanted to say how I use the method that failed for you lol
> Just change littly by little until its finished, wonder why it failed for you though <.<



Well, I just personally don't need it anymore  :wink2: 

Other people might still find it useful, I guess.

And interestingly, I can shapeshift that way now without any problems, because I have a better understanding and handle on dream control, but it's definitely the advanced way to do it as compared to just simply shapeshifting just. like. that. <snaps fingers>

----------


## Puffin

I shout whatever I want to shapeshift into, and then it's done, without getting too excited. But I can't seem to shrink... Whenever I want to hide from something, or just explore, I can't fit underneath the kitchen stove or inside a hole; I'm still big, even if I've shapeshifted into a mouse or something.

----------


## 00Davo

Not that I've even achieved a lucid dream yet  :Sad:  but shapeshifting, like everything else in dreaming, is apparently governed by schemas.

Thus, if you can't shapeshift at will effectively, try summoning something with the schema to do it for you. To select an example at random, summoning a wand of polymorph from Dungeons and Dragons will allow you to shapeshift yourself and others at will.

----------


## mowglycdb

Actually sometimes , it just happens.  And you come to notice it if you get lucid.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Ya the less I think about trying to shape shift, the more often it pops up in dreams, it seems. Usually it happens to me when I'm in danger. I'll be running away from someone and I want to get away so bad that I'll turn into a bird or a fish or something like that to get away.

----------


## N

ok ,try this , get a mirror then close ur eyes and imagine the shape u want to be , open ur eyes and u should see tge reflection on the mirror....i use so make sure i didit right .....iam working on doing it without a mirror

----------


## Cinder

Or you could roleplay and get infected by lycanthropy to turn into a werewolf.
Or maybe you should seek out a shapeshifter and force him to tell you how.

----------

